# BARBER Lake in Newtown



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I read today where the Village of Newtown purchased this big, deep lake and will open it to residents in 2012. That used to be a Dravo gravel pit.

Could be interesting.....................:B


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I saw this was purchased last year, does anyone know if it is gonna be public or just open to Newtown residents?


----------



## samstrak (May 5, 2014)

Have either of you tried it yet? i was hoping to get down there this week sometime


----------

